# Fat birds with tattoos



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive just returned from a weeks holiday and whilst there I was asked by several people from other countries why the English cover themselves in tattoos, especially the fat girls! Well me and the mrs just looked at each other and burst out laughing as we was wondering the same thing?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

It hides the cellulite.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think your either a lover of tatts.or not skinny or fat...maybe it's more about the choices of tattoo..if ur overweight and pick a crap one it might not do you any favour especially if it's writing spelt wrong! Lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It hides the cellulite.


Fcuking don't mate lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its not tattoos, its just where they have spilled food on themselves at brekfast


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

It's cattle branding mate


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

or a tramp stamp


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

fat and skinny people have tattoos...? i have loads, because i like them... not to hide my fat.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Because it makes them real sexy..........

To somebody they hope.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tattoos are for pikeys imo, bloody tattooed gypsies


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> I think your either a lover of tatts.or not skinny or fat...maybe it's more about the choices of tattoo..if ur overweight and pick a crap one it might not do you any favour especially if it's writing spelt wrong! Lol


I personally think the youngsters of today have got too wrapped up in the whole 'gotta have a massive tattoo fashion thing' and don't realise they look just the same as every other person with them.

I understand a few people have them as they mean something to them but on a whole I think that's a crock of sh!t and they do it for fashion so lets face it, for the majority of their lives they are gunna look like bellends!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

husky said:


> or a tramp stamp


Tramp stamps were fashionable back in 2000/2001. Ive got the obligatory lower back tribal tattoo and it's one of the ones I regret the most!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> fat and skinny people have tattoos...? i have loads, because i like them... not to hide my fat.


That was my point not a weight issue...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Tramp stamps were fashionable back in 2000/2001. Ive got the obligatory lower back tribal tattoo and it's one of the ones I regret the most!


lol im so glad i never went down that road  can u not get it covered up/removed?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> Tattoos are for pikeys imo, bloody tattooed gypsies


Oh dear!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

You should visit The Valleys were i am from, girls there are classy, they have 'Ma & Dad' tattoos all over them the sexy fcukers


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Oh dear!


if you look at my avi, you may see it was a tongue in cheek post


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh dear!


skye he is covered in tattoos lol - i think it was sarcasm


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The best bit is the laddered leggings, now what the f'k is that about??!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> lol im so glad i never went down that road  can u not get it covered up/removed?


Would like to get it removed but don't fancy the cost or pain. Had an attempt of removing it on a photoshop app! If I ever need to show a picture of my back I'll airbrush it off. Chances of me walking round showing my lower back in public are slim!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> Tattoos are for pikeys imo, bloody tattooed gypsies


Yeah only complete numpties would get a tattoo.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

bigmitch69 said:


> Yeah only complete numpties would get a tattoo.


But only the awesome have more than one ha ha :tongue:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Would like to get it removed but don't fancy the cost or pain. Had an attempt of removing it on a photoshop app! If I ever need to show a picture of my back I'll airbrush it off. Chances of me walking round showing my lower back in public are slim!
> 
> View attachment 124507
> 
> ...


as its black just get it lasered off its only £60 a session and might only take a couple of hits....


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Patsy said:


> You should visit The Valleys were i am from, girls there are classy, they have 'Ma & Dad' tattoos all over them the sexy fcukers


Maybe they wanted to give the lucky lads something to read while they go at it :crying:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigbob33 said:


> if you look at my avi, you may see it was a tongue in cheek post


Oh...I'm on my phone didn't catch the that Coz I can't see the pic....phew glad I hold my tongue these days lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@beefdinner any old excuse for pics :whistling:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Would like to get it removed but don't fancy the cost or pain. Had an attempt of removing it on a photoshop app! If I ever need to show a picture of my back I'll airbrush it off. Chances of me walking round showing my lower back in public are slim!
> 
> View attachment 124507
> 
> ...


I got a 'tramp stamp' 10 years before they became 'tramp stamps' ha ha. Now I'm slowly covering my whole back so it's not noticed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> skye he is covered in tattoos lol - i think it was sarcasm


Lol not quite covered yet but I do think the body is just a canvas really full it with what u want some choose fat some muscle some tattoos


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> as its black just get it lasered off its only £60 a session and might only take a couple of hits....


I've gone a big baby though, don't think I could handle the pain!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> skye he is covered in tattoos lol - i think it was sarcasm


Lol not quite covered yet but I do think the body is just a canvas really full it with what u want some choose fat some muscle some tattoos


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> as its black just get it lasered off its only £60 a session and might only take a couple of hits....


Have it made into something bigger and better. Same price (I'm guessing, I don't pay for tattoos so not sure the going rate)


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @beefdinner any old excuse for pics :whistling:


Purely for illustration purposes


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i like tattoos if i could i'd be covered in them, no koi karp, chinese or latin lettering or anything of that sort


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I personally think the youngsters of today have got too wrapped up in the whole 'gotta have a massive tattoo fashion thing' and don't realise they look just the same as every other person with them.
> 
> I understand a few people have them as they mean something to them but on a whole I think that's a crock of sh!t and they do it for fashion so lets face it, for the majority of their lives they are gunna look like bellends!


I must admit I'm glad I waited until I was older to have my tattoo done. If I'd had the ones done that I wanted as a teenager I'd look a right plonker now lol.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Would like to get it removed but don't fancy the cost or pain. Had an attempt of removing it on a photoshop app! If I ever need to show a picture of my back I'll airbrush it off. Chances of me walking round showing my lower back in public are slim!
> 
> View attachment 124507
> 
> ...


Any others you'd like to show us, Beefdinner?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> I've gone a big baby though, don't think I could handle the pain!


it doesn't hurt half as much as a tattoo  feels like you're being flicked with an elastic band lol.... MTFU!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

justinm74 said:


> Maybe they wanted to give the lucky lads something to read while they go at it :crying:


Nah that aint it mate, nobody here can fcuking read either


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ive got loads of tattoos all over my fat

ALL OVER IT

and i dont really care what people think


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

For chavs and asbos, having a tattoo improves their chances of being picked for the Jeremy Kyle Show.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Any others you'd like to show us, Beefdinner?


I have 8 and they are knocking round in a tattoo thread that was on here a few weeks back!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I have 8 and they are knocking round in a tattoo thread that was on here a few weeks back!


I take your word for it. I'm not really a letcherous old perv.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

I was looking at my first tat and im 37, only problem is the fcuking waiting list.. jan 2014 was hoping for one abit sooner than that!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I got the message "get a tattoo. You find someone else to marry"

Still haven't got a tattoo although after my dad is plastered in them I always wanted one....secretly still do!

I asked his thought on a belly piecing the other day! The look was enough :/


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I got the message "get a tattoo. You find someone else to marry"
> 
> Still haven't got a tattoo although after my dad is plastered in them I always wanted one....secretly still do!
> 
> I asked his thought on a belly piecing the other day! The look was enough :/


lol i've got 8 and my dad doesnt know about any of them


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> lol i've got 8 and my dad doesnt know about any of them


Lol  nice one! If only dad was the problem lol


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Purely for illustration purposes


Very illustrative :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I take your word for it. *I'm not really a letcherous old perv*.


Why not??


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm gonna get a half sleeve tattoo then one going round my thigh then I'm done. Right i'm off to toby carvey now, laters!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I'm gonna get a half sleeve tattoo then one going round my thigh then I'm done. *Right i'm off to toby carvey now, laters*!


save that for your facebook status


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> I got the message "get a tattoo. You find someone else to marry"
> 
> Still haven't got a tattoo although after my dad is plastered in them I always wanted one....secretly still do!
> 
> I asked his thought on a belly piecing the other day! The look was enough :/


It's your body so it's your bloody choice!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It's your body so it's your bloody choice!


No I totally respect his wishes!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Why not??


Ha! Oh maybe I am, but I'm too polite to start leering. I'm a gentleman!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> No I totally respect his wishes!


Fair enough hun. I lived like that for many years and could never go back to it but each to their own


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Fair enough hun. I lived like that for many years and could never go back to it but each to their own


Am gonna stick to my hena one at least they come of after a while


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

they always have real sh*i dolphin ones. especially the fat ones


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> I got the message "get a tattoo. You find someone else to marry"
> 
> Still haven't got a tattoo although after my dad is plastered in them I always wanted one....secretly still do!
> 
> I asked his thought on a belly piecing the other day! The look was enough :/




:whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> View attachment 124510
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Giggidy giggidy giggidy oh yeah!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> they always have real sh*i dolphin ones. especially the fat ones


followed by paw prints on their fat breasts


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> ive got loads of tattoos all over my fat
> 
> ALL OVER IT
> 
> and i dont really care what people think


YOU'RE NOT FAT!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> YOU'RE NOT FAT!


see its the tattoos that hide it nicely..

my plan works


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

bigmitch69 said:


> I got a 'tramp stamp' 10 years before they became 'tramp stamps' ha ha. Now I'm slowly covering my whole back so it's not noticed


Aye, had mine done years ago, don't regret it at all, I think they can look nice - I would like to add more and cover more of my back though, just a question of funds, and deciding what I want.....besides I have a half sleeve planned before then.....

Only thing is I wish I'd gone with my original colour scheme...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> save that for your facebook status


No mate, Toby Carvery deserves a 'check in', not just a status.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> No mate, Toby Carvery deserves a 'check in', not just a status.


i think we'll have to fall out on that one, toby's got nothing on TGI fridays!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i think we'll have to fall out on that one, toby's got nothing on TGI fridays!!


And TGI Fridays has nothing on The Fat Duck :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> And TGI Fridays has nothing on The Fat Duck :whistling:


Nobody likes a show off! :tongue:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nobody likes a show off! :tongue:


I beg to differ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I beg to differ...
> 
> View attachment 124513


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That really made me laugh! Can't rep you but it's the thought that counts


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I beg to differ...
> 
> View attachment 124513


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That really made me laugh! Can't rep you but it's the thought that counts


Have you been being a rep whore again??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> And TGI Fridays has nothing on The Fat Duck :whistling:


oh your one of those flashy berkshire hunts? you clearly havent tried Dixy chickens 99p chicken and chips!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Have you been being a rep whore again??


Haha no I just need to spread some love around. More of a rep nun I think


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> oh your one of those flashy berkshire hunts? you clearly havent tried Dixy chickens 99p chicken and chips!!


 :tongue:

Not had Dixy's but probably Ahmed's from my time living in Streatham Hill


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Not had Dixy's but probably Ahmed's from my time living in Streatham Hill


that reminds me theres a mean curry house in west norwood called "papadom on the hill" their keema nans are a meal in themselves


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> that reminds me theres a mean curry house in west norwood called "papadom on the hill" their keema nans are a meal in themselves


Fairly sure I have had delivery from there before. Worked my way through most of the takeaways on Hungry House when I was an SW2 lad


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> that reminds me theres a mean curry house in west norwood called "papadom on the hill" their keema nans are a meal in themselves


HAHAHAHA used to use that place all the time when i lived in the Palace


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

nothing beats the sushi place in palace though YUM

EXPENSIVE HABIT


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Last time I went to TGI's I had 'The Ultimate Burger' or something it was called, I was expecting to be rocking this kind of look, some Man vs Food ****:










It came to the table and it was more like this:










Plus it cost 15 odd quid, I aint feeling TGI's, no sir.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Last time I went to TGI's I had 'The Ultimate Burger' or something it was called, I was expecting to be rocking this kind of look, some Man vs Food ****:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Jamies italian" is the worse for that!! Serving child size portions at extortionate prices lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> nothing beats the sushi place in palace though YUM
> 
> EXPENSIVE HABIT


I know the one I think its called EDO..if you like japanese you should try taro's on greek street soho..pricey though


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

If you guys want proper curry houses come up north, Manchester has some special places, down ssouth food is extortionate and doesn't even taste that good, how do your eat sushi without tthrowing up?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> If you guys want proper curry houses come up north, Manchester has some special places, down ssouth food is extortionate and doesn't even taste that good, how do your eat sushi without tthrowing up?


Just heard on the news people living up north have a lower life expectancy..for that reason my rarrtidd backside is staying down south :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You can pretty much guarantee on holiday that the couple by the pool covered in sh1t tattoos are british, you do see some dreadful ones.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Just heard on the news people living up north have a lower life expectancy..for that reason my rarrtidd backside is staying down south :laugh:


I heard that to, its lies , come eat curry up north


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha @B4PJS I was just about to say I love how fat birds with tattoos has turned into favourite takeaway :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Haha @B4PJS I was just about to say I love how fat birds with tattoos has turned into favourite takeaway :lol:


While we are at it, how's the daytime TV?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> If you guys want proper curry houses come up north, Manchester has some special places, down ssouth food is extortionate and doesn't even taste that good, how do your eat sushi without tthrowing up?


How do you eat any sushi without throwing up? Yuck!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> While we are at it, how's the daytime TV?


Absolute load of old rubbish! I'm going back to work tomorrow even if I have to crawl there!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> You can pretty much guarantee on holiday that the couple by the pool covered in sh1t tattoos are british, you do see some dreadful ones.


This is so true, the europeans and even the Egyptians I spoke to out there basically rip the pi$$ out of the British behind there backs!

I kid you not, two Egyptian guys at our hotel came up to us and asked us if we were English, I replied 'yes, why's that?' And he said 'but you have no tattoos'

Says it all really!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Haha no I just need to spread some love around. More of a rep nun I think


I wanted to give u one....just for female nice..ety! But I don't know how to yet when I get there il give ya 2


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Depends on the person and the tattoo; desing, size colour etc

A lot of these overweight women have small little tattoos on their bingo wings...which look terrible, and some tattoos are just badly inked that you cant blame the person but the artist in doing a sh1t job

As for tramp stamps, depends on the person and design, a nice tattoo looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I wanted to give u one....just for female nice..ety! But I don't know how to yet when I get there il give ya 2


Ooh I look forward to that 

If you're on tapatalk then you can't give reps or negs. On a pc you click on the star at the bottom left of the post


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Depends on the person and the tattoo; desing, size colour etc
> 
> A lot of these overweight women have small little tattoos on their bingo wings...which look terrible, and some tattoos are just badly inked that you cant blame the person but the artist in doing a sh1t job
> 
> ...


I agree totally but the window of them looking good is a short one. Once the person gets a little older, the skin aged, then its lost its appeal for ever!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Depends on the person and the tattoo; desing, size colour etc
> 
> A lot of these overweight women have small little tattoos on their bingo wings...which look terrible, and some tattoos are just badly inked that you cant blame the person but the artist in doing a sh1t job
> 
> ...


No offense intended to anyone but even she looks like she could drop a few pounds!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

mrssalvatore said:


> No offense intended to anyone but even she looks like she could drop a few pounds!


Wtf? Where from? She's hardly fat.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> No offense intended to anyone but even she looks like she could drop a few pounds!


I think she looks fab although the bikini bottoms don't do much for her.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> No offense intended to anyone but even she looks like she could drop a few pounds!


I would


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> No offense intended to anyone but even she looks like she could drop a few pounds!


Nah, she is just about perfect. Not a massive fan of "hardbody" females tbh, need a little cushionin', ya gets me?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Nah, she is just about perfect. Not a massive fan of "hardbody" females tbh, need a little cushionin', ya gets me?


like a whoopee cushion you mean mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

lukeee said:


> like a whoopee cushion you mean mate?


Haha. No.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

why do you have to skinny etc to have tramp stamps or any tattoo, its a persons choice, what most of you in hear are doing is 'bitchin' like little girls....same when someone starts a thread about some skinny guy in the gym trying to who didn't know how to use equipment right or something which p****ed them off....just get on with things people and concentrate on yourself


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

She has a flabby bum and huge hips tis all


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> She has a flabby bum and huge hips tis all


She could probably do with doing a few squats lol. Although I don't think the unflattering bottoms help much. Hips are hips and there's not much you can do about it. Mine are quite big for my frame but my bf likes them


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't blame 'fat birds' for getting tattoo's... I mean, they look ****e anyway.. it's not although they are ruining their figure.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

She has a flabby bum and huge hips tis all


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Why's thy posted the same thing twice!!

Yes a agree she needs more than just squats lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> How do you eat any sushi without throwing up? Yuck!


Never tried it, never will, like prawns ewwww


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

look its whats inside is what really counts with women

and only if its my penis inside her


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:



> look its whats inside is what really counts with women
> 
> and only if its my penis inside her


That's just plain rude lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's just plain rude lol


I spend too much time in the Male Animal


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fat birds and tat's = just plain Fcuking wrong!!!....

Oh sorry No that's just fat birds in general.... Eeeww nasty


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I spend too much time in the Male Animal


Well then get out!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> I spend too much time in the Male Animal


I want to look in this room!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Bulk1 said:


> I don't blame 'fat birds' for getting tattoo's... I mean, they look ****e anyway.. it's not although they are ruining their figure.


Hey it's not their fault they're fat. Many of them have a medical condition..............over active knife and fork syndrome 

I'm joking, if they're happy let them get on with it. More room in the gym for me


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I want to look in this room!!


im pretty sure you have a little box of porn under your bed which should do you for now


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey it's not their fault they're fat. Many of them have a medical condition..............over active knife and fork syndrome
> 
> I'm joking, if they're happy let them get on with it. More room in the gym for me


I hear you jojo!! I mean, take a look at the 4rses on this lot! no respect.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> I spend too much time in the Male Animal


Urghhhhh


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Urghhhhh


you never complain you animal you


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Bulk1 said:


> I hear you jojo!! I mean, take a look at the 4rses on this lot! no respect.


Is that Benidorm ? Think i recognise it.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> as its black just get it lasered off its only £60 a session and might only take a couple of hits....


That tattoo would need at least 8 sessions IMO. Plus beefy would have to stay off the sunbeds whilst it was being done.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

tuktuk said:


> Is that Benidorm ? Think i recognise it.


yes mate, that was just a bit of late night entertainment!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you never complain you animal you


Oh what will we be tonight??

Badgers?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Oh what will we be tonight??
> 
> Badgers?


nothing, its Tuesday night, so Holby City is on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> No offense intended to anyone but even she looks like she could drop a few pounds!


Lol she's not that bad!! A little hipster but then I think that's sexy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tramp stamps, yes I'm afraid I got one too


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> She has a flabby bum and huge hips tis all


Haters gonna hate. The tats minging, but she has everything else in the right place.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Oh what will we be tonight??
> 
> Badgers?


Beavers are more likely I think


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Beavers are more likely I think


always trust you to lower the tone :bounce:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> always trust you to lower the tone :bounce:


I think the tone had already been lowered, I just like to take it to a whole new level :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

mrssalvatore said:


> No offense intended to anyone but even she looks like she could drop a few pounds!


I think she looks great, the type of women i would go for....skinny women are not my preference.....they get lost in a big bed :laugh:

As for her bikini bottoms, they are quite modest? I mean compared to Brazilian women, she is over clothed


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

9 out of 10 men in zante had a tattoo and the majority had a tribal on one arm.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm all for fat birds, and tattoos


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Beavers are more likely I think


Trust you to show us the way forward


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm all for fat birds, and tattoos


You crack on son, id need more than a shant to tuck that away










More like an elephant tranquilliser!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Trust you to show us the way forward


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You crack on son, id need more than a shant to tuck that away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol just as I posted mine this appeared on the screen. I was thinking wtf? I didn't post that! Made me jump :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You crack on son, id need more than a shant to tuck that away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hand on heart if she bought me a pint and I was already 1 or 2 down I'd be going back to hers

Wouldn't be my proudest moment and I'd probably only get about an 4 inches of my knob inside her with the obstruction from her roles but I'd enjoy it nonetheless!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol just as I posted mine this appeared on the screen. I was thinking wtf? I didn't post that! Made me jump :lol:


i was looking for my fishing net from my fishtrawler


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Hand on heart if she bought me a pint and I was already 1 or 2 down I'd be going back to hers
> 
> Wouldn't be my proudest moment and I'd probably only get about an 4 inches of my knob inside her with the obstruction from her roles but I'd enjoy it nonetheless!


be honest you run away like a little girl. if you look up as your running i'm in front


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 124552


I dont see the problem myself


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I dont see the problem myself


I do, shaving = itchy bits. Waxing is the way forward :thumb:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I think she looks great, the type of women i would go for....skinny women are not my preference.....they get lost in a big bed :laugh:


Same here, I think she looks great, skinny women just don't do it for me, she looks spot on


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Hand on heart if she bought me a pint and I was already 1 or 2 down I'd be going back to hers
> 
> Wouldn't be my proudest moment and I'd probably only get about an 4 inches of my knob inside her with the obstruction from her roles but I'd enjoy it nonetheless!


After seeing some of your posts i dont doubt you the slightest, i think me you tekkers and lman on a night out would be eventful.. :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

jon1 said:


> be honest you run away like a little girl. if you look up as your running i'm in front


No mate.. alcohol does evil things to my vision and decision making process


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I do, shaving = itchy bits. Waxing is the way forward :thumb:


I believe theres a special cream for that :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Brook877 said:


> Same here, I think she looks great, skinny women just don't do it for me, she looks spot on


Well then you need to head over to the MA and have a look at the "Big Booty" thread


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> After seeing some of your posts i dont doubt you the slightest, i think me you tekkers and lman on a night out would be eventful.. :lol:


I totally agree, would be a successful one too! Definite record high chances of getting L Man balls deep in some kind of vagina 

That is provided @Leeds89 doesn't show up with his filthy ways, pretty sure that would scar poor L Man for life


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I totally agree, would be a successful one too! Definite record high chances of getting L Man balls deep in some kind of vagina
> 
> That is provided @Leeds89 doesn't show up with his filthy ways, pretty sure that would scar poor L Man for life


you'd all end up bumming eachother in some seedy Hotel room...which I suppose isn't too bad as L-Man will lose his V-Plates


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Well then you need to head over to the MA and have a look at the "Big Booty" thread


I'm on my way..


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Haters gonna hate. The tats minging, but she has everything else in the right place.


Haters gonna hate ! What are you 12??

It's my opinion thank you very much and it's why I am going to stick to I don't particular yhink she has a attractive shape and that's that thank you


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

mrssalvatore said:


> Why's thy posted the same thing twice!!
> 
> Yes a agree she needs more than just squats lol


I'm sure you're absolutely perfect......


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Haters gonna hate ! What are you 12??
> 
> It's my opinion thank you very much and it's why I am going to stick to I don't particular yhink she has a attractive shape and that's that thank you


Post up some pics of your amazing body then. You obviously are heads and tails above the lass in question so prove it. Thank you.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I'm sure you're absolutely perfect......


Awwww thanks


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Post up some pics of your amazing body then. You obviously are heads and tails above the lass in question so prove it. Thank you.


So you've never criticised another male on his physique ! Yeah bananas !!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I remember a thread not so long ago where at least 70% of the males was saying this is wrong that's wrong I don't like this etc! Yet when another woman does it it's all wrong!? Get a grip


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

barsnack said:


> you'd all end up bumming eachother in some seedy Hotel room...which I suppose isn't too bad as L-Man will lose his V-Plates


We do things a bit differently in Manc than you lot do in scouserland mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> So you've never criticised another male on his physique ! Yeah bananas !!!


mmmm bananas

Of course I have but then I also have a pic in my avi showing my own physique. Where's yours?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

mrssalvatore said:


> I remember a thread not so long ago where at least 70% of the males was saying this is wrong that's wrong I don't like this etc! Yet when another woman does it it's all wrong!? Get a grip


I have an excellent grip, for my size, but the comment was just uncalled for....it just seemed a random and nasty thing to say. Even if you did have a 'perfect' physique, it's subjective, not everyone would think so. Besides, you are on a forum dominated by males....and generally, they don't like stick thin women, or even, in a lot of cases, obviously trained females, they like big hips. It's genetically programmed


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Love it when a fatty on my facebook posts up a new pic of new tattoo on blubber skin - all the fatties friends (usually fat too) reply by telling the chief fatty how "stunning" the tattoo looks or how "lush" it is. You cant polish a turd.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Depends on the person and the tattoo; desing, size colour etc
> 
> A lot of these overweight women have small little tattoos on their bingo wings...which look terrible, and some tattoos are just badly inked that you cant blame the person but the artist in doing a sh1t job
> 
> ...


Not a great fan of tattoo's tbh but the rest of this young lady looks pretty good to me...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> We do things a bit differently in Manc than you lot do in scouserland mate


whats that, don't rob eachother once your through


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> We do things a bit differently in Manc than you lot do in scouserland mate


whats that, don't rob eachother once your through


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Okay ill rephrase for you're sensitive mind

However having a very curvaceous figure , she could do with improvements particularly on her bum and thighs

I presume squats and lunges would suffice!

Also havin high hip creating the standard sought after hour glass figure she should focus on keeping her hips as slender as possible

I hope that this new post is satisfactory to your particular need however again if this should not suffice then please and you're complaints in written procedures through to my inbox

Where I shall print it off fold it up post it back to you so you can shove it up your perfectly shaped outstanding rear!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I love thick thighs and wide hips plenty of make up and high heels


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

Aslan said:


> View attachment 124506
> 
> 
> Because it makes them real sexy..........
> ...


chubby chasers go mad for that


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I for one don't mind a dirty looking sket with a tramp stamp.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I for one don't mind a dirty looking sket with a tramp stamp.


You can find that on this thread 30-10+5-5=?

:whistling:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Haters gonna hate ! What are you 12??
> 
> It's my opinion thank you very much and it's why I am going to stick to I don't particular yhink she has a attractive shape and that's that thank you


13 actually


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

mrssalvatore said:


> Okay ill rephrase for you're sensitive mind
> 
> However having a very curvaceous figure , she could do with improvements particularly on her bum and thighs
> 
> ...


If that was aimed at me it's damned rude. ANd she 'should' do whatever the hell she wants.....



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I love thick thighs and wide hips plenty of make up and high heels


I'd like an ar5e like that, please......


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Beklet said:


> I'd like an ar5e like that, please......


Join the que


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Join the que


To be fair, it used to look like that...back to the squat rack for me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

If we all liked the same it would be rubbish....each to their own i say


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Beklet said:


> To be fair, it used to look like that...back to the squat rack for me


You could just invest in these beauties


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hahahahahahaha!!!!

No.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You could just invest in these beauties


Thats false advertising, imagine your on a night out...see a woman with a nice round rear and think im going to pump her tonight...only to go back and for her to take her buttock pants off to reveal a flat as5?? :laugh:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thats false advertising, imagine your on a night out...see a woman with a nice round rear and think im going to pump her tonight...only to go back and for her to take her buttock pants off to reveal a flat as5?? :laugh:


I think i'd cry man lol


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

nothing wrong with a lady having a nice big butt


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm a fan of artwork tattoos but think all those tramp stamps, writing in other languages and "meaningful" ink is tacky as fcuk. It's a craze now where everyone has to get one, just for the sake of it. All I can think of most of the time when I'm showed a tatoo is along the lines of "that's ridiculous" and "why?"

Obviously some are nice and you can tell a lot of thought has went into them, then there's the ****ty looking ones - attention seeking is the only rational explanation or these people just have really bad taste!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thats false advertising, imagine your on a night out...see a woman with a nice round rear and think im going to pump her tonight...only to go back and for her to take her buttock pants off to reveal a flat as5?? :laugh:


Lol I so wanna watch that!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> I've gone a big baby though, don't think I could handle the pain!


LOL, I'm having one lasered off of my upper arm at the mo, the only way to describe it is getting multiple static shocks with a red hot poker, & still got another 9 sessions to go....Wish I'd never had the bloody thing done in the first place.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

jon1 said:


> nothing wrong with a lady having a nice big butt


there is a limit though...i think this women is well past that limit :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I love thick thighs and wide hips plenty of make up and high heels





Beklet said:


> I'd like an ar5e like that, please......





jon1 said:


> nothing wrong with a lady having a nice big butt


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> there is a limit though...i think this women is well past that limit :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 124589


Men pay money for these type of women to sit on them..looks like she got the short straw...pkt of biscuits


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Skye666 said:


> Men pay money for these type of women to sit on them..looks like she got the short straw...pkt of biscuits


Really? Sit on their face?

How could they tell if they were licking her pus5y or a creased roll of flab? it would be all the same wouldnt it? :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

lukeee said:


> This is so true, the europeans and even the Egyptians I spoke to out there basically rip the pi$$ out of the British behind there backs!
> 
> I kid you not, two Egyptian guys at our hotel came up to us and asked us if we were English, I replied 'yes, why's that?' And he said 'but you have no tattoos'
> 
> Says it all really!


I haven't got any either.

People get tattoos to standout from the crowd and be individual, couldn't be further from it most of the time!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Think this lady has a nice tattoo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> Think this lady has a nice tattoo
> 
> View attachment 124592


Tattoo, where


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tattoos were exclusive, outlaw stamps years ago, now everyone has them, so unoriginal to have one now!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Think this lady has a nice tattoo
> 
> View attachment 124592


It is yes, but shes gunna look like a muppet in a few short years


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

lukeee said:


> It is yes, but shes gunna look like a muppet in a few short years


Can always stick a cardigan on!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Love it when a fatty on my facebook posts up a new pic of new tattoo on blubber skin - all the fatties friends (usually fat too) reply by telling the chief fatty how "stunning" the tattoo looks or how "lush" it is. You cant polish a turd.


I didn't know we were Facebook friends?

....why didn't you like my picture ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

If thats you in your avi, I wasnt talking about you


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> If thats you in your avi, I wasnt talking about you


You haven't seen my bum tattoo!!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> You haven't seen my bum tattoo!!!!


Why did you get a tattoo of your brown star?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> You haven't seen my bum tattoo!!!!


Pics or no bum tattoo


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Pics or no bum tattoo


Dammit


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Why did you get a tattoo of your brown star?


Because I love it


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> #Picsornobumtattoo


FTFY


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> FTFY


?

Edit. Get it now


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> ?


Fixed That For You


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I remember a thread not so long ago where at least 70% of the males was saying this is wrong that's wrong I don't like this etc! Yet when another woman does it it's all wrong!? Get a grip


I like your no nonsense attitude .


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> there is a limit though...i think this women is well past that limit :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 124589


 Is that Oscar Pistorius under there? :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> You haven't seen my bum tattoo!!!!


defo pics or no bum tattoo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Really? Sit on their face?
> 
> How could they tell if they were licking her pus5y or a creased roll of flab? it would be all the same wouldnt it? :laugh:


I think it's just about the 'sit' don't think there's any of that....that's extra


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Aslan said:


> Because it makes them real sexy..........
> 
> To somebody they hope.


C'mon mate, no need for that! just about to have my breakfast here!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> C'mon mate, no need for that! just about to have my breakfast here!


She should have gone bigger...with tattoo

@Edinburgh what's on the breakfast menu??


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> She should have gone bigger...with tattoo
> 
> @Edinburgh what's on the breakfast menu??


Oats then bacon & egg roll


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> She should have gone bigger...with tattoo
> 
> @Edinburgh what's on the breakfast menu??


that little thing already took a liter of ink .


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Tramp stamps were fashionable back in 2000/2001. Ive got the obligatory lower back tribal tattoo and it's one of the ones I regret the most!


Just like sleeves are now. wonder how many are going to regret the full sleeve in 10 years?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I like to think that my tattoo is not chavvy, but I may be slightly misguided on that. I know it is unique though, and pretty much exactly what I wanted. The wifey has a tattoo on the back of her shoulder that is nice and understated and suits her really well.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> that little thing already took a liter of ink .


Lol..don't be mean she might have poor genetics, disadvantaged at birth


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mikex101 said:


> Just like sleeves are now. wonder how many are going to regret the full sleeve in 10 years?


This could be said about most things in life ..ppl carry regrets for years just that you can't see them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Awful lot of perfect fu*kers in this thread.

I can't add my obligatory " oh lord its hard to be humble " link from my phone.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> I like to think that my tattoo is not chavvy, but I may be slightly misguided on that. I know it is unique though, and pretty much exactly what I wanted. The wifey has a tattoo on the back of her shoulder that is nice and understated and suits her really well.


if you like it then thats all that matters .

some tatts i like but i dont have any , i did nearly get part of my face tattooed few years back which would of run down my neck/shoulder .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> if you like it then thats all that matters .
> 
> some tatts i like but i dont have any , i did nearly get part of my face tattooed few years back which would of run down my neck/shoulder .


I haven't got any either ! As I said I have loads of ideas for one and want! But am not going to give in lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I haven't got any either ! As I said I have loads of ideas for one and want! But am not going to give in lol


i honestly think most tatts are chavvy or just sheep like and follow the mainstream `cult` , ive rarely seen tatts i like .

i did see a shield with the George cross in the middle on a guys shoulder which i liked .

maybe im too sexy for a tatt :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> i honestly think most tatts are chavvy or just sheep like and follow the mainstream `cult` , ive rarely seen tatts i like .
> 
> i did see a shield with the George cross in the middle on a guys shoulder which i liked .
> 
> maybe im too sexy for a tatt :whistling:


Lol too sexy for a tat? I've heard it all now pmsl!

I like designing them -think I really want that one then draw another and think the same I think of I was left to my own devices when I was younger I'd be plastered in them! However looking at my dad now they look a mess! So am staying away lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol too sexy for a tat? I've heard it all now pmsl!
> 
> I like designing them -think I really want that one then draw another and think the same I think of I was left to my own devices when I was younger I'd be plastered in them! However looking at my dad now they look a mess! So am staying away lol


why you laughing 

age really kills a good tatt , might aswell just have blotches of dark ink splattered on :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> why you laughing
> 
> age really kills a good tatt , might aswell just have blotches of dark ink splattered on :lol:


Not just age - type and quality of ink and the way a persons skin reacts will also determine how it looks. I had one done on my ankle 20 years ago, and the outline is just starting to blur slightly. My mate had one done same year, same tattooist and it's bled and faded quite considerably, but then so have all her tattoos, think it's just the way she is....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> if you like it then thats all that matters .
> 
> some tatts i like but i dont have any , i did nearly get part of my face tattooed few years back which would of run down my neck/shoulder .


Yup, most of them are totally chavvy and sh!t. Luckily I generally don't give a flying monkeys what people think of me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Not just age - type and quality of ink and the way a persons skin reacts will also determine how it looks. I had one done on my ankle 20 years ago, and the outline is just starting to blur slightly. My mate had one done same year, same tattooist and it's bled and faded quite considerably, but then so have all her tattoos, think it's just the way she is....


guess it has too many variables and by the time you know its too late :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Yup, most of them are totally chavvy and sh!t. Luckily I generally don't give a flying monkeys what people think of me


good job :laugh:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> good job :laugh:


 :gun_bandana:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> why you laughing
> 
> age really kills a good tatt , might aswell just have blotches of dark ink splattered on :lol:


Lol no reason


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol no reason


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


>


See again that just reminds me of donkey and shrek lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> See again that just reminds me of donkey and shrek lol


i resemble both of them :innocent:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> i resemble both of them :innocent:


Now you're just being hard on yourself


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Now you're just being hard on yourself


im no pretty boy but i am manly


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> im no pretty boy but i am manly


I don't even know how to respond to that I think your purposely trying to confuse me into saying you look like a parrot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't even know how to respond to that I think your purposely trying to confuse me into saying you look like a parrot


no not at all , i know i dont score well on the attractive scale but if scars muscles and a sense of security is what a woman wants then thats me 

wifey calls me mr grizzly :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> no not at all , i know i dont score well on the attractive scale but if scars muscles and a sense of security is what a woman wants then thats me
> 
> wifey calls me mr grizzly :lol:


Lol I can see why 

I get called simba! I try to be all scary and fierce and he looks at me and goes arwwwww


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I can see why
> 
> I get called simba! I try to be all scary and fierce and he looks at me and goes arwwwww


random fact you reminded me of 

i bought my mrs a tiger onezie :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

im just a sh!t penguin 

and i figure if my tatts go all blurry ill just look like a rorschach test- which will be cool


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> random fact you reminded me of
> 
> i bought my mrs a tiger onezie :lol:


I got a tigger for my bouncy side

A eeyore for my sad cuddly side

And a simba for when I'm grrrring


----------

